# Do You Like The Knives?



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi there!!!!









I want to share with you guys some picts of my other hobby: multi adventure knives, I hope you like them:

Buck Vanguard, a beautiful piece made in the USA:

















/img



















Typhoon tactical knife by Muela made in Spain.










This one provides you a perfecty grip to handle the knife in combat.

Another Tactical, Storm also by Muela from Spain










My three beauties, Storm, typhoon and my Aitor Commando also from spain.










All of them are state of the art pieces made with the best steel.

What do you guys think?.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

shiny!

is that what you use to assassinate members of the cartel?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I used to carry a bad ass switchblade in highschool. Not only did it look cool but it saved me from getting jumped at the bus stop numerous times when I was alone.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for repling guys.









H.M. I dont think any knike would be useful to kill those fckrs, you'd first have to approach and they carry heavy artillery....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I've never heard of Muela but they look awesome. Big fan of Buck knives here.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> I've never heard of Muela but they look awesome. Big fan of Buck knives here.


Muela is one of the best fabricant hunting and tactical knives in the world

Take a look:

http://www.mmuela.com/

If you like knives a Muela shouldn't miss in your collection:

More Muela combat knives:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm not really into knives so I don't know who's who. All I care about is good steel at a good price.

The knife I use most of the time is the older s60v Spyderco Native with a plain edge. I also have a CRKT M21-02G but it doesn't hold an edge as long and isn't as durable as my Native so I don't use it much anymore. I use my Native to cut rope, pry loose knots, tighten screws. It's pretty much my swiss army knife. The only thing that bugged me was I had to put loc-tite on the screws for the belt clip because they loosened up constantly.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^picts, picts.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

My latest purchase is the Gerber Gator fixed blade.
It's kind of a cheap knife, but so far it has done what I've asked of it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice collection man!

I used to have a couple of really nice automatics... they got lost/stolen.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice collection Armand, I personally love small pocket knives, Here is my Kershaw 1600 Chive


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice input people, now if you wish/can I'd like to have more knives picts here.

Thanks guys.PD.

Im sure guys such as TWTR have a couple of good tactical knives that they used to slith some one or two taliban's throath....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

A Mexican guy with a bunch of knives...

You NEVER see that :laugh:

Nice Collection, AK is the guy to talk knives with when he comes around...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I got sh*t that will blow your mind Armand.....









I will have to see about taking pics though-I have since deleted all my old pics to refreshen for new ones......

On a side note
I work for a knife shop









Nice start of a collection.
Are you gonna continue to add?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected]° said:


> I got sh*t that will blow your mind Armand.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi man!.

Cant wait to see them picts pal, do you have web page of that store of yours?.

Yeah Im planning in advance to add a couple of beauties to my collection:

Maybe a Tanto by Sog and one Apache knife by Muela:



















Upload some picts of your collection AK...









Cheers.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I was only joking Armand...

I don't have anything against anyone based on what country, or nationality they are...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> I used to carry a bad ass switchblade in highschool. Not only did it look cool but it saved me from getting jumped at the bus stop numerous times when I was alone.


plus you could comb your hair with it...


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Have a few "auto" Smith & Wessen knives, all switchblades under 6" two black, three stainless. You have some nice pieces Armand


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i like spoons


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> Muela is one of the best fabricant hunting and tactical knives in the world
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> http://www.mmuela.com/


Dammit, now I wish I paid more attention in spanish class.







Is there an english page?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Im a benchmade kind of knife guy, got quite a few of those. However I like your pieces they are nice on the eyes.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

My personal favorite. Razor sharp, compact, and amazing design.








*Ed Van Hoy Snaplock*


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^ that's neat !


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> i like spoons










I have always been more of a spatula guy, but spoons are awesome. Knives are pretty cool too.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for replies guys nice input of yours....









Piranha Dan:

http://www.muelaknives.com/

Guys take a look at these vids:

http://www.coldsteel.com/tantoseries.html


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you seen this movie????, the knife is a Muela Magnum:


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i like the bottom knife on the last picture...im assuming its storm? either way kool knives u got there !!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that muela magnum is a sweet knife. and that film is actually very good


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Thanks for replies guys nice input of yours....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cold steel link-
That San Mai is good stuff............Should look up Busse Combat for a far superior steel.
On another note-
I shall take pics of afew things today...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^ Can't wait to see them pal.









Thanks for replies guys.

Cheers.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's a pic stolen from google of the knife I carried on my vest during my deployment. Buck/Strider Solution. Extremely sturdy and well built tool...but horrible sheath.








Pictures don't do this thing justice. I'll have to take some pics of it in hand, VERY stout.

For every day carry, I use an Emerson mini CQC-7. 
http://newgraham.com/store/product/5713/Mini-CQC-7-SFS-w-Wave-EMMINICQC7W-SFS/


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected]° said:


> *A Mexican guy with a bunch of knives...
> 
> You NEVER see that :laugh:*
> 
> Nice Collection, AK is the guy to talk knives with when he comes around...


I'm also a Mexican with a lot of knives










......DO YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT?????


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Lifer374 said:


> Here's a pic stolen from google of the knife I carried on my vest during my deployment. Buck/Strider Solution. Extremely sturdy and well built tool...but horrible sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice knives man, thanks for sharing....

Hey, I`ve got a question: Do you guys get provided with a regular kind/brand of knives or you can take the one you choose within certain specifications when deployed???.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

^
Depends on who your with and what your commanding officer believes. I've known quite a few Marine/Army companies that were not allowed anything that wasn't GI issued. 
We were issued our stuff and allowed to modify our kit if wanted as long as we didn't go crazy. Ammo/medical pouches, knives, hydration systems, knee pads, eye protection...right down to accesories on our weapon systems.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Had this one for a few years. Holds a great edge and the sheath is amazing it never comes out. The drop point is great for an easy field dress


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


>


craziest wheels!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My daily carry

Microtech Troodon

View attachment 197374

View attachment 197375

View attachment 197378

View attachment 197376


Acouple more

View attachment 197379

View attachment 197381

View attachment 197382

View attachment 197383

View attachment 197385

View attachment 197386

View attachment 197387

View attachment 197388


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

AK, those are some beautiful knives. I am really liking the one with the mother of pearl type handle with the design up top. The scripted design on the blade is nice too!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^ the blade design is called Damascus. It's made from different types of steel. I have one in my kitchen and it's really nice


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> AK, those are some beautiful knives. I am really liking the one with the mother of pearl type handle with the design up top. The scripted design on the blade is nice too!


Appreciated


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are some very nice folding knives however I expected from you something more macho :










Deffo more up to you man!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Those are some very nice folding knives however I expected from you something more macho :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got macho as well........Just have to wait until I can dig deeper into the safes......


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Cant wait to see 'em bro!!!.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking knives AK


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Some day when I have a spare $1500-$2000. I plan to buy a nice set of kitchen knives...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected]° said:


> Some day when I have a spare $1500-$2000. I plan to buy a nice set of kitchen knives...










Bake, we're talking about combat and suvival knives....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Holly damascus AK!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Holly damascus AK!


lol....More to come


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

AK-
Have you guys gotten to handle the Swamp RAT H.E.S.T. fixed blade yet? 
I've been reading some good things about it and I'm thinking about picking one up.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> AK-
> Have you guys gotten to handle the Swamp RAT H.E.S.T. fixed blade yet?
> I've been reading some good things about it and I'm thinking about picking one up.


If you know swamp rat-You know you have nothing to worry about then sir.......

With that said though-It depends on if it is comfortable in the hands and serves the funsctions you are looking for out of a knife......The warranty is top notch...price is very reasonable.......I got small hands and it fits perfectly...The onlything I dont like is the sheath....But I get custom kydex built to my likings...that what I would do if I were you as well


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> If you know swamp rat-You know you have nothing to worry about then sir.......


I hear you there. 
I had more than a few buddies in my unit carrying mainly RAT-3's and RAT-5's. At first glance, I didn't really care for the looks of them but they quickly grew on me. Very well built blades.

In the future I'll be looking to get a custom made kydex sheath to replace the junk one I've lived with for my Buck/Strider. Could I possibly do this through you or do you have any recommendations on where to go? MOLLE compatable.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> If you know swamp rat-You know you have nothing to worry about then sir.......


I hear you there. 
I had more than a few buddies in my unit carrying mainly RAT-3's and RAT-5's. At first glance, I didn't really care for the looks of them but they quickly grew on me. Very well built blades.

In the future I'll be looking to get a custom made kydex sheath to replace the junk one I've lived with for my Buck/Strider. Could I possibly do this through you or do you have any recommendations on where to go? MOLLE compatable.
[/quote]

The only way to go through me would be to ship your knife to me and then have to wait for sheath to be done.....Not worth the hassle unless local man..otherwise I would love to due it for you....You will have to give me a day or two to get the right link for the sheath guy I would recommend...he builds them for busse combat and is very familar with swamp rats







He shouldn't need the knife either to due it on his end...he has blanks.....
For the money they hard to beat for functionality.........Unless one jump up considerably i price they wont find anything that will out due it....looks wise-I agree-But that can be changed as well with a nice set of custom grips and custom finish......







You could have the spine file worked-pert jeweled,etc,etc....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

My custom Microtech Scarab by marfione customs


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

marco said:


> My custom Microtech Scarab by marfione customs


Abalone








They are nice...Have acouple myself.....Certainly not an EDC for me though-Huge knife....Nice to see another Microtech though....


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Chris Walken used to collect knives as a kid.....anyone disturbed by the image of him holding a huge ass Rambo knife in his hands lol ?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Do You Like The Knives?


yes as a matter of fact my p-fury user name came from my knife collection.



> When you're looking for a high-quality throwing knife, a versatile machete, or a handy pocket knife, look no further than the Fury knife collection


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

fury said:


> > Do You Like The Knives?
> 
> 
> yes as a matter of fact my p-fury user name came from my knife collection.
> ...


So what're you waiting fot to post some picts of the fave ones among your collection dude????


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Hate em...Always had a fear of getting stabbed by them lol....It's bad cause I'm a fisherman and the thought of slicing the ole fingy while cleaning a fish isn't too appealing...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

quote]So what're you waiting fot to post some picts of the fave ones among your collection dude????

[/quote]

i dont have pictures of my knifes so i'll do you one better . here is a link to fury Fury Cutlery and Knife Selection[


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

My New stuff:










Tactical Buck folding knife called "Bones"......


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I just bought my dad the Muela Magnum for Christmas.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Canadian made and a WELL known knife company


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Anybody know where I can get a decent-ish Katana? My roomate's a crazy anime freak and I'd like to get her one for Christmas. Doesn't have to be 'battle ready' or anything but something that isn't a piece of junk made out of stamped metal would be nice.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

i love knifes . Check out Raidops.com they got some hot stuff. Look at the 2" blades 1/4" thick s30 steel


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> Anybody know where I can get a decent-ish Katana? My roomate's a crazy anime freak and I'd like to get her one for Christmas. Doesn't have to be 'battle ready' or anything but something that isn't a piece of junk made out of stamped metal would be nice.


Google Robert Criswell

Cheers

http://www.criswellswords.com/


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

0S1R1S said:


> Anybody know where I can get a decent-ish Katana? My roomate's a crazy anime freak and I'd like to get her one for Christmas. Doesn't have to be 'battle ready' or anything but something that isn't a piece of junk made out of stamped metal would be nice.


Google Robert Criswell

Cheers

http://www.criswellswords.com/
[/quote]

Might aswell look for them at Coldsteel, you could ask for a costum katana made with San Mai III steel, it aint gonna be cheap but you'd have a real one!!!...just be careful not to slash your own had or leg with that man!!!!.

http://www.coldsteel.com/japanwarrior.html

Cheers.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Anybody know where I can get a decent-ish Katana? My roomate's a crazy anime freak and I'd like to get her one for Christmas. Doesn't have to be 'battle ready' or anything but something that isn't a piece of junk made out of stamped metal would be nice.


Google Robert Criswell

Cheers

http://www.criswellswords.com/
[/quote]

Might aswell look for them at Coldsteel, you could ask for a costum katana made with San Mai III steel, it aint gonna be cheap but you'd have a real one!!!...just be careful not to slash your own had or leg with that man!!!!.

http://www.coldsteel.com/japanwarrior.html

Cheers.
[/quote]

I would like to know whats "not real" about the Criswell-

What would be your reasoning for chooseing the CS over the RC?

I know San Mai very well....And for the kind of money it would cost for a custom SM Katana...I would certainly be checking other options....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

With "Not real" Im not talking about Criswell's but those ones that you can find in any mall juts by a handfull of pesos Ak....









criswell might be OK but I'd rather coldsteel.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Hi.
> 
> With "Not real" Im not talking about Criswell's but those ones that you can find in any mall juts by a handfull of pesos Ak....
> 
> ...


Why? there is no reasoning other than wanting to blow money( and like stated-if thats the case-you can find alot better for the money).
There is a reason why he has a huge following in the US.....Plus his stuff has been well tested.....taught by some of the best..when it boils down to it-this guy knows his stuff....for the price/quality/functionality...nothing can compare to them......


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

AK are you sure you can find something better than San Mai?.

Look at this vid, its of a San Mai Ghurka Kuhkri, the cutting and stabbing power is hard to match:






Now imagine what a custom San mai Katana could do?...

Something like this:























Custom made san mai Katana could be expensive however I dont think any other sword could easily match it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> AK are you sure you can find something better that San Mai?.
> 
> Look at this vid, its of a San Mai Ghurka Kuhkri, the cuttin and stabbing power is hard to match:


For sure man.......For the price it would cost for a custom san mai katana...you bet









You have to remember this is the world in which I live.......Hard to tell me anything when it comes to properties of metals.......Plus I'm a certified welder in multiple area's......I also you to work for the mint years ago......One thing I can tell you sir

I know my metals

Basically the answer I was after from you sir
is more along these lines.

"because thats the metal I prefer and like"

would have been all good to me........

On another note...San mai is dman good stuff...I certainly wasn't disagreeing......
If we were talking about something other than the length of a katana....I may have not even opened my mouth........The edge retention it has is crazy as well.......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> AK are you sure you can find something better than San Mai?.
> 
> Look at this vid, its of a San Mai Ghurka Kuhkri, the cutting and stabbing power is hard to match:
> 
> ...


Marketing ploy is all that first vid is man...
Kuhkri been around and doing that kind of stuff long before san mai was even a thought......it's the design and weight of the blade that makes it so effective...Now dont get me wrong a nice tough metal/steel helps.....But the design is what makes it......same design that has worked for hundreds of years.....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

You're more experienced than I, I give you that, It is only I am really surprised about that cold steel stuff.

How much do you think a custom made san mai katana could cost AK?. 2000 bucks?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> You're more experienced than I, I give you that, It is only I am really surprised about that cold steel stuff.
> 
> How much do you think a custom made san mai katana could cost AK?. 2000 bucks?


Cold steel is a great company.....dont get me wrong...even that san mai is top notch stuff.....it's just too exspensive for it's own good is all...Being a laminated steel like that has it's advantages (strength and sharpness)...but with that also comes a downside......








it's just about the properties in the metal and compareing them to the actual needs of said knife.....

it's gonna cost one a bit more than 2K-one will pay a custom maker that alone in labor-then figure profit,materials and one can see it starts to get pretty deep....Alot involved to make a custom......
Would it be worth it...yeah sure as hell would---for the right person anyhow........Not the everyday joe..

The crisweld just offers a good differentially heat treated tool steel-thats designed and tested for functionality.....It's plenty durable for the needs of an average guy......and to boot he isn't over proud of his work and rapes people on price......But one stills sees a quality product.

Now for a metal that would kill that san mai......I really dont have the time right now......But we can get to that next time I am around kind sir......


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I can see your point Ak.

Look, I've heard that a katana sword bought in Japan itself is really expensive, you can get one from 5000 to 18000 bucks, so it came to my mind that if I could ask for a custom made san mai to coldsteel itself, let say they charged me 3000 - 4000, for that price I could buy an incredible katana and at the end cheaper than those from japan, but it would be just because i fancy it just for the sake of it.

Cheers.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

By the way, talking about Cold steel stuff i've just bought this beauty:

Recon Tanto:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> By the way, talking about Cold steel stuff i've just bought this beauty:
> 
> Recon Tanto:


Very popular knife........Built like a tank.Military love em as a work horse


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool knives.


----------

